# What to do with a good duck stock



## Storm123 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi,
I'm looking for ideas. I have made a rich duck stock. Full of flavour. Now what to do with it, without spoiling it, or overpowering that ducky flavour. 

The obvious is a soup with veggies and coconut milk, but I'm also tempted to do something with mushrooms, and maybe some peas snaps and serve it consommé, but with rice and maybe with smoked bacon as an outsider element??? 

Any ideas or suggestions for me?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

In my old age I like soups. My top 10 favorite foods are all noodle soups.
This one is called 'mi vit tiem'









You need thin egg noodles from the refrigerator section in a chinese market, bok choy, shiitakes, roasted duck meat if you have it.

Broth-duck stock, soy sauce, five spice.

Boil, cool,coat the noodles with sesame oil before pouring the hot broth over


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

*Itek Tim*, a Peranakan Nonya duck soup flavored with lemongrass, ginger, and tamarind and garnished with sweet pickled cabbage, diced tomatoes and fresh pineapple


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I like to reduce it down to a glace. It stores and freezes very well. Then adding a bit of it to sauces and stocks as needed.


----------



## jcoop103 (Jan 30, 2018)

peachcreek said:


> I like to reduce it down to a glace. It stores and freezes very well. Then adding a bit of it to sauces and stocks as needed.


After reducing it down to a sauce and/or glaze, i would make like a sweet duck glazed boneless chicken and serve over some fried rice or yellow rice, almost like honey chicken in a Chinese restaurant or kitchen


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

millionsknives said:


> This one is called 'mi vit tiem'





cheflayne said:


> *Itek Tim*, a Peranakan Nonya duck soup flavored with lemongrass, ginger, and tamarind and garnished with sweet pickled cabbage, diced tomatoes and fresh pineapple


These both sound amazing!! :emoji_yum:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd be tempted to turn it into a Chinese red cooking master sauce.


----------



## Storm123 (Sep 23, 2017)

phatch said:


> I'd be tempted to turn it into a Chinese red cooking master sauce.


I'll have to look up what that means ))) Sounds interesting, thanks.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Thai duck noodle soup....
Can't remember the Thai name except the ped or phet part (meaning duck )
Just ate loads of it on holiday, and getting withdrawal symptoms already.


----------



## sohailsmb (Feb 1, 2018)

This is much the same recipe we use for our Luv-a-Duck duck stock. Here's how you can make your own.

*INGREDIENTS*
1kg duck carcass with skin and fat removed
2 sticks celery
1 large onion
2 medium carrots 
1 bouquet garni 
200ml red wine
2.5 litres water

*EQUIPMENT REQUIRED*

Large pot
Chopping board
Chefs knife
Colander
*PRODUCTS USED*

Whole Duck

*METHOD*

Roast the duck bones until golden in a hot oven, 220C. Remove from roasting tray and drain well. Toss the vegetables in a little of the duck fat and roast until golden.
Place the bones into a suitable pot, cover with cold water and bring to the boil.
When the vegetables are golden, drain well and add to the stock.
Pour off any excess fat from the roasting tray and deglaze the pan with the red wine. When it comes to the boil add to the stock.
Skim any scum and turn down to simmer. Add the bouquet garni and allow to simmer for approximately 2 hours.
Strain the stock, discard the bones and vegetables.
Use the stock as required.
*CHEF'S TIPS*
You will probably want to reduce the stock down after you have strained it to strengthen the flavours.

So you can have your stock on hand at any time , freeze stock in 1 or 2 cup sized containers. Margarine containers are great for this as they are approx 2 cups or for 1 cup use plastic or paper coffee cups. Pour in the stock Freeze stock until frozen . Remove from the container and place stock in a double freezer bag , seal and freeze until required.

Source: http://www.luvaduck.com.au/recipes/view/traditional-duck-stock/43/


----------

